# Maine



## Chris0nllyn

Looking to head up there in a few months. I've never been and don't know where to start.

I'd prefer a small town feel with little "touristy" attractions. I enjoy hole-in-the-wall type restaurants (for Lobster, of course). 

Anyone have recommendations for towns to stay in, hotels, restaurants, etc.?


----------



## itsbob

Chris0nllyn said:


> Looking to head up there in a few months. I've never been and don't know where to start.
> 
> I'd prefer a small town feel with little "touristy" attractions. I enjoy hole-in-the-wall type restaurants (for Lobster, of course).
> 
> Anyone have recommendations for towns to stay in, hotels, restaurants, etc.?



Maine is a VERY big state.  Where in Maine are you going?


----------



## Chris0nllyn

itsbob said:


> Maine is a VERY big state.  Where in Maine are you going?



Haven't decided. Prefer somewhere along the coastline I guess.

That narrows it down to about 3,500 miles. 

Seriously though, I have literally zero clue about where to go/stay/eat/etc. but this will be an anniversary trip, so something romantic I guess.


----------



## Freefaller

Chris0nllyn said:


> Looking to head up there in a few months. I've never been and don't know where to start.
> 
> I'd prefer a small town feel with little "touristy" attractions. I enjoy hole-in-the-wall type restaurants (for Lobster, of course).
> 
> Anyone have recommendations for towns to stay in, hotels, restaurants, etc.?



Can't suggest a hotel because we stayed in an RV, but Bar Harbor is wonderful. Great lobster joints (You could also buy them at gas stations and Mom and Pop Places) Acadia National park with wonderful views when you go up to Cadillac Mountain. There is a "sand Beach" which is beautiful but (THink Rocky Coast of Maine) but it's never warm enough to swim (at least for me and my family) You can go whale watching if its the right time of year.


----------



## DQ2B

Kittery, Kennebunk, Freeport and Bar Harbor all touristy busy areas in summertime. Bar Harbor is closest to Acadia for sight seeing and probably the most things to do but traffic can be an issue during high tourist season. I always liked the little town of Castine and Camden. Be prepared,  some of the locals in the "small feel" towns can seem a bit aloof.


----------



## RPMDAD

Also check out these threads, some good info in them.

http://forums.somd.com/threads/284575-Maine/page2?highlight=maine

http://forums.somd.com/threads/274947-Pete-Camping-Maine?highlight=maine


----------



## MADPEBS1

many good recommendations, the best one you'll get is mine -   try the SOFT SHELL LOBSTER !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## b23hqb

And dress warm. Colder there and for longer.


----------



## Larry Gude

Chris0nllyn said:


> Looking to head up there in a few months. I've never been and don't know where to start.
> 
> I'd prefer a small town feel with little "touristy" attractions. I enjoy hole-in-the-wall type restaurants (for Lobster, of course).
> 
> Anyone have recommendations for towns to stay in, hotels, restaurants, etc.?



Maine is a very SMALL state. There is a little bit of stuff and a lot of NOTHING. 

Must do's; 

Kennebunkport. Give it a day, maybe two. Watching the tide come in from the brewery deck, Federal Jacks, is amazing. Stay anywhere, eat lobster roll from anywhere including the gas stations. Don't let them talk about the 'BEST' lobster roll. There is no BEST. They are ALL freaking fabulous. Some add lettuce and mayo. Others are 'purists'. 

Cape Porpoise, Cape Pier chowdah house, Pier 77 (next door)   O'reillys lobster pound in Cape Porpoise (coolest place, evah, say hello to Mike)

Portland. Have not been there and regret it. Festivals, on the water, everyone says fun town. Eat lobster roll. 

Go up the coast on Rt 1, stop wherever. Rockport, Bath. Eat lobster roll.


Bah Habah  Gotta go to the top of Cadillac Mt.  Bar Harbor is easy worth a weekend. Most beautiful place on the planet. Eat lobster roll. 

If you wanna see 'the rest of Maine' go up I95 for 6 million miles and roam around Milinocket. Go up Katahdin. 

Don't believe this crap about Maine being 'buggy'. That's a load of crap. It is so far beyond 'buggy' it's not even funny. It's insane buggy, eat you alive, black fly, horse fly skeeters. 

Winter ends June 1. Summer is July 12. Fall starts around the 13th, 4:40pm or so. Winter usually starts September 1-ish. Do NOT got the last week in July. Canada is off that week and they INVADE the Union. 


Maine is wicked awesome. Except for the bugs.


----------



## Larry Gude

And be prepared to be told you are not welcome in the most polite way imaginable. 

"Ah, I like yah bike. It's quiet. Staying long? No? Good. No need to come back, now...good bye now..."


----------



## Hank

Larry Gude said:


> Maine is a very SMALL state. There is a little bit of stuff and a lot of NOTHING.
> 
> Must do's;
> 
> Kennebunkport. Give it a day, maybe two. Watching the tide come in from the brewery deck, Federal Jacks, is amazing. Stay anywhere, eat lobster roll from anywhere including the gas stations. Don't let them talk about the 'BEST' lobster roll. There is no BEST. They are ALL freaking fabulous. Some add lettuce and mayo. Others are 'purists'.
> 
> Cape Porpoise, Cape Pier chowdah house, Pier 77 (next door)   O'reillys lobster pound in Cape Porpoise (coolest place, evah, say hello to Mike)
> 
> Portland. Have not been there and regret it. Festivals, on the water, everyone says fun town. Eat lobster roll.
> 
> Go up the coast on Rt 1, stop wherever. Rockport, Bath. Eat lobster roll.
> 
> 
> Bah Habah  Gotta go to the top of Cadillac Mt.  Bar Harbor is easy worth a weekend. Most beautiful place on the planet. Eat lobster roll.
> 
> If you wanna see 'the rest of Maine' go up I95 for 6 million miles and roam around Milinocket. Go up Katahdin.
> 
> Don't believe this crap about Maine being 'buggy'. That's a load of crap. It is so far beyond 'buggy' it's not even funny. It's insane buggy, eat you alive, black fly, horse fly skeeters.
> 
> Winter ends June 1. Summer is July 12. Fall starts around the 13th, 4:40pm or so. Winter usually starts September 1-ish. Do NOT got the last week in July. Canada is off that week and they INVADE the Union.
> 
> 
> Maine is wicked awesome. Except for the bugs.



Good review. I have spent a lot of time in Maine... The coast is the way to go...Definitely hit Portland (they love to drink) and about 2 hours north is Acadia. I would even hit Portsmouth, NH to start.

When you are up there, take notice. It seems as if 1 out of 5 Mainers are missing a finger.


----------



## RoseRed

I have always wanted to go visit Maine.  My only time was to cross over to Kittery and eat at a big lobster house.  Someday I'll see more...


----------



## oldman

Come on up right now.  No bugs.  4 feet of snow covering my 40 acres and it's snowing once again.  I'm in Cooper where there are no stores although we have a community center and a lake filled with fish.  Cooper is  somewhere between Machias and Calais where the stores are.  I've found the people very friendly in my five years living here.  In the summer there are many cabins available for renting that I'd consider very nice for a romantic getaway.  City life isn't for me so being in the country where a vehicle is necessary to reach a neighbor is my choice.  It's a beautiful state.  Beer can be purchased almost anywhere and food is served in places one wouldn't expect.  I got a state ID card and registered a boat trailer, both within 20 minutes after walking into the office.  Despite the coldness of winter, I love it here.


----------



## Larry Gude

Hank said:


> I would even hit Portsmouth, NH to start.
> 
> r.



I was drinking with some chicks at pier 77 in CP and they said that, too.


----------



## lucky_bee

Belfast  used to vacation on this lake house about a half hour away from Belfast. small town with all the necessities but great charm. Several awesome restaurants, amazing scenery, kinda- hippy-ish feel to the town...Been there many times during different seasons. Always quiet. If you want more info on restaurants...there's this one AMAZING lobster pound you MUST go to, a great bar with seriously great food, couple great breakfast cafes...PM me.


----------



## tuffenuff2

Bar Harbor is awesome. Schoodic point about is about 20 miles further north and is a nice place to visit for a day trip- lots of tiny towns along the way. All the local villages have lobsters.


----------



## itsbob

MADPEBS1 said:


> many good recommendations, the best one you'll get is mine -   try the SOFT SHELL LOBSTER !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Easy to come by as the locals and the rest of New England are looking for the HARD shell lobsters.

WHOLE clams.. Fried, Steamed.. Buy ten pounds of steamers and find a place to put a blanket and watch the sunset.  Like picking crabs, but tastier. 

Even in Maine (they've been invaded by lowlanders) you have to ask specifically "Are your fried clams whole clams or strips!?" if they say strips ask for directions to the nearest REAL seafood restaurant.


----------



## itsbob

Hank said:


> Good review. I have spent a lot of time in Maine... The coast is the way to go...Definitely hit Portland (they love to drink) and about 2 hours north is Acadia. I would even hit Portsmouth, NH to start.
> 
> When you are up there, take notice. It seems as if 1 out of 5 Mainers are missing a finger.



Just North of Portsmouth is Dover.. In Dover there is a sizable seafood restaurant called Newicks.  It's pretty difficult to get to, it was at the foot of a bridge back in it's heyday, but they built a new bridge and closed that one.. They are so good, the locals eat there, and keep them in business.  If you don't know it's there, and you aren't from there you'll NEVER find it (or know to look for it).  Dirt floors, paper plates, plastic utensils, and some picnic tables.. Great views, and great food GINORMOUS portions.


----------



## Agee

Scarborough...

"Scarborough is a town in Cumberland County on the southern coast of the U.S. state of Maine. The town is a coastal resort area. Located about 7 miles (11 km) south of Portland"

Beautiful coastal town, way cool amusement park just off the ocean! Wherever your Maine journey takes you, stop in South Portland for an Italian Sandwich (Grinder), they are the bomb!


----------



## Chris0nllyn

So many options! 

All the comments are greatly appreciated. Looks like I have some research to do.


----------



## aconsta383

itsbob said:


> Just North of Portsmouth is Dover.. In Dover there is a sizable seafood restaurant called Newicks.  It's pretty difficult to get to, it was at the foot of a bridge back in it's heyday, but they built a new bridge and closed that one.. They are so good, the locals eat there, and keep them in business.  If you don't know it's there, and you aren't from there you'll NEVER find it (or know to look for it).  Dirt floors, paper plates, plastic utensils, and some picnic tables.. Great views, and great food GINORMOUS portions.



Concur with itsbob, Chris...hometown, GREAT food, HUGE portions...and relatives live right down the street.

Can also recommend Harvey's in downtown Dover, as well as some salt water taffy not too far up the road in York Beach, ME; touristy, slammed in the summer, but worth it...


----------



## PsyOps

Chris0nllyn said:


> Looking to head up there in a few months. I've never been and don't know where to start.
> 
> I'd prefer a small town feel with little "touristy" attractions. I enjoy hole-in-the-wall type restaurants (for Lobster, of course).
> 
> Anyone have recommendations for towns to stay in, hotels, restaurants, etc.?



Boothbay Harbor.

http://www.tripadvisor.com/Tourism-g40525-Boothbay_Harbor_Maine-Vacations.html

http://www.visitmaine.net/page/94/boothbay-harbor-maine


----------



## Colinsgrandma

If you like beaches, quaint shops, restaurants,try Ogunquit.


----------



## Hessian

It really amused me how many of you not only KNOW the great spots to visit,...but how many of you love the restaurants. I cannot quibble with any of you...well done.

I married a Mainah,...and spent about 16 + weeks renting up along the coast. I prefer TWO regions: 
a) Brunswick...it isn't too far from the state bordah...thus only 2+hours up and the peninsulas are GREAT (Bailey & Orr's Island) Some nice pocket beaches that are rarely crowded. Prime kayaking area. Freeport is a 45 min hop.
b) NORTH of Bah Habah,...HWY 1 beyond Ellsworth. The towns will meet all the needs. Antiques, flea markets, book stores, Lobstah, and tour boats accommodate any desire to go visit the shoals, watch Seals, or visit Light houses. It really is quieter than down near Ogunquit. I've paddle open ocean, scoured mud flats (12 foot tides), metal detected...and did some rock hounding. If the weather goes cool/misty...drive back to Bah Habah and shoot the whole day wandering the town. (Then drive up Cadillac mt).

Interior? Plenty for hiking, kayaking rivers (Androscoggin), rock hunts,...and even the Oxford Speedway. LOTS of fishing on the lakes,...camping opportunities abound. Rent a cabin for 100% peace & quiet up on Mooselookmeguntic. KILL BUGS.

Might not do the rental up there this year,...got other $$ plans.
Enjoy the visit,...hope you build some memories...Make sure you say you have no connection to anything related to "Downstaters/Massachoosetts."


----------



## oldman

Agree Mainers do not like Massachoosetts, nor do they think much of the Canadians.  And your Downstaters are better known as Flatlanders.


----------



## itsbob

aconsta383 said:


> Concur with itsbob, Chris...hometown, GREAT food, HUGE portions...and relatives live right down the street.
> 
> Can also recommend Harvey's in downtown Dover, as well as some salt water taffy not too far up the road in York Beach, ME; touristy, slammed in the summer, but worth it...



Nobody has better Clam Chowder than Dover Newicks.. even the other Newicks didn't come close


----------



## Chasey_Lane

Bath, Bar Harbor and Pemaquid are my favorite spots in Maine.  

Maine is a gorgeous state!  Enjoy!!  I can't wait to go back.


----------



## glhs837

And if you are a fan of architecture, some of the stuff in those coastal towns is amazing. I lived in Bath and could spend a lot of time just wandering around the older part of town. Oh, and one cool thing to see is the cribstone bridge in that area. 

http://www.bowdoin.edu/news/archives/summerresearch/003397.shtml

No connections between the pieces of granite, simply long rectangular chunks of granite stacked up so as to allow the tidal flows to pass through...


----------



## stgislander

They're probably not open this time of year but if they are, I highly recommend the lobster roll at Red's Eats on Rt 1 is Wiscasset.


----------



## itsbob

Airgasm said:


> Scarborough...
> 
> "Scarborough is a town in Cumberland County on the southern coast of the U.S. state of Maine. The town is a coastal resort area. Located about 7 miles (11 km) south of Portland"
> 
> Beautiful coastal town, way cool amusement park just off the ocean! Wherever your Maine journey takes you, stop in South Portland for an Italian Sandwich (Grinder), they are the bomb!



Are you going to the Fair?


----------



## Bay_Kat

My favorite place was Old Orchard Beach.  Was some awesome fishing there.


----------



## Chris0nllyn

Trip is booked.

We'll be staying near Rockland in a oceanfront home for the week.

About 2 hours from Acadia National Forest/ Bah Hahbah

1.5 hours from Portland.

1 hour from boothbay

1 hour from bath.


We'll be doing a lot of driving, eating, and sight seeing, so thanks everyone for the suggestions.


----------



## lucky_bee

Chris0nllyn said:


> Trip is booked.
> 
> We'll be staying near Rockland in a oceanfront home for the week.
> 
> About 2 hours from Acadia National Forest/ Bah Hahbah
> 
> 1.5 hours from Portland.
> 
> 1 hour from boothbay
> 
> 1 hour from bath.
> 
> 
> We'll be doing a lot of driving, eating, and sight seeing, so thanks everyone for the suggestions.



hour's drive all along the coast from Belfast too  great restaurants and quaint shops.


----------



## stgislander

Chris0nllyn said:


> Trip is booked.
> 
> We'll be staying near Rockland in a oceanfront home for the week.
> 
> About 2 hours from Acadia National Forest/ Bah Hahbah
> 
> 1.5 hours from Portland.
> 
> 1 hour from boothbay
> 
> 1 hour from bath.
> 
> 
> We'll be doing a lot of driving, eating, and sight seeing, so thanks everyone for the suggestions.



Don't forget the Maine Eastern Railroad.  You can ride between Rockland and New Brunswick.


----------



## Chris0nllyn

stgislander said:


> Don't forget the Maine Eastern Railroad.  You can ride between Rockland and New Brunswick.



Only runs from July to October. We won't be there during that time, but it would have been nice!


----------



## luvmygdaughters

Please post pictures when you get back.  I've always wanted to go to Maine but hubby isn't into it.


----------



## Chris0nllyn

luvmygdaughters said:


> Please post pictures when you get back.  I've always wanted to go to Maine but hubby isn't into it.



Will do!


----------



## SoMDGirl42

Don't forget to hit up the outlets in Freeport


----------



## Chris0nllyn

SoMDGirl42 said:


> Don't forget to hit up the outlets in Freeport



I may or may not forget to mention that to my wife.


----------



## belvak

We went and stayed at a friends place in Tenants Harbor a few years ago. Nice little town. Visited the Marshall Point Lighthouse in Port Clyde and did a little sightseeing in Rockland. Also hit up a park or two as well as some other lighthouses. Our trip was in July. They were having a "hot" spell. Everyone up there was complaining about the heat wave and Hubby and I were enjoying the cool!  Have a great trip!


----------



## Pete

Chris0nllyn said:


> I may or may not forget to mention that to my wife.



LL Bean factory stories down the hill from the main store.  Great deals if you don't mind luggage with someone else's initials on it.  Shirts too.


----------



## xobxdoc

I spent a winter in East Booth Bay and Wiscasset. It gets a little nippy there. I learned what a frost heave was. I learned to use winterized fuel for my diesel truck the hard way. They have wicked good chowda.


----------



## stgislander

Hey Chris... how was the trip?


----------



## Chris0nllyn

stgislander said:


> Hey Chris... how was the trip?



It was great! Thanks.

70* and sunny all week. Went whale watching, a boat tour, tons of lobster, Acadia, among other things. 

I'll post some pictures when I get some time.


----------

